# PreSonus AudioBox USB -> click



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Hallo folks!

I hope it's the right forum. When not, change me :T

Short question...i have the audio-interface "PreSonus AudioBox USB" and evrything is working fine...but...everytime...after a messurement (sweep, pink noise, etc.) i hear a low "click". When i close the programm and re-open it, the click is away. When i wait a little time, the click is away, too and i can start the next messerment.
You know what this is?

With kind regrads
Terrine


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Likely has a volume controller that engages and disengages a relay to mute the output when it sense no digital audio input. Certainly my processor clicks its relay when the digital input is on and off, and my external USB soundcard flashes its green LED when it senses digital audio on and off.

brucek


----------

